# Can I Freeze a Slicer



## brent_milne (Oct 17, 2019)

I have a date slicer connected to a pivot table with over 3000 rows so I was wondering if it was possible to freeze it like I can with an excel row? I have the top row of my sheet frozen so I can see the column headers while I scroll but my slicer moves out of view when I scroll. I thought it might be a setting in the Size and Properties but I was unable to find anything. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sadath (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi
A Slicer cannot float on Excel worksheet, it moves along with the cells.

you can freeze top few rows and place the slicer in it.


----------

